# U.S. Secret Service Recruting Events



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Uniformed Division Recruiting Event
March 29, 2003
9:00am - 5:00pm
Location: Swissotel
One Avenue de Lafayette
Boston, MA 02111
Via Subway: Blue Line (State Street)
Orange Line & Red Line (Downtown Crossing) Green Line (Park Street)

Women For Hire
April 8, 2003
10:00am - 4:00pm
Location: The Swiss Hotel
1 Avenue De Layfayette
Boston, MA

Boston Field Office: 617-565-5640


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by tomahawk:
> * Women For Hire
> Boston Field Office: 617-565-5640 *


*Reeeeaaaaalllyyyy?!?!?!?!*


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Does it really suprise you







)


----------

